# How about not improving the superego block functions?



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

As I understand we improve our superego functions because we perceive that we are lacking in that department and criticism is painful when it strikes at a role or PoLR related issue.

Today, when I was relaxing and deciding how to build my Planetside 2 combat medic assault rifle..it struck me that I could go with counter balancing its flaws OR to build it into a specialized close quarter combat weapon, building on it's already existing strengths.

:\ so I thought to myself, can't I do the same with myself? I suck at certain things and its painful when I get criticized, but why am i ignoring my obvious strengths and focusing on my weak spots?

In combat I can't use the CQC weapon for long range, but it excels in CqC combat so all I needed to do was to change the play style, strengthen its already existing strengths and it rips people in half...the counterbalanced version is not good enough mid range and its lacking compared to others in CqC.

In a similar fashion I'll just have to use my strengths and improve them, this would mean unbalancing myself in favor of my strengths and creating a bigger weakness which I can compensate for through someone else. The idea can be applied generally to other things as well...hmm...

Idk how relevant this is, but it was a thought and I felt like writing it down somewhere. Jack of all trades is master of none indeed.


----------



## Dedication (Jun 11, 2013)

It's very simple, if you had to fight a shark, would you do it on land or in the sea?


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

That's the purpose of dualization and personal growth in general:



> Duals quickly recognize that their partner is not overly concerned with their weaknesses and is not going to criticize sore spots. In romance dual partners quickly move from stereotyped romantic behavior to what is actually natural and sincere for them. *Partners may find that they "discover themselves" through the dual relationship. *By seeking out their true desires and natural tendencies and ignoring societal expectations, they actually enrich the relationship and gladden their partner. If a person has not enjoyed dual relations before, experiencing them for the first time will likely be a transformational experience. In the initial stage of a dual relationship, *partners often "drop out" of society for a period of time to devote energy to the new relationship and the exciting process of self-discovery.*


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

The superego block functions can only be improved by getting help and guidance from those who are strong in those functions. I'm sure it's not the only way, but it's certainly the quickest way. Hence, duality.

I think the issue here is that the superego block functions simply cannot be maintained by the user, but are appreciated by those who can, and they may find it easier to maintain use of these functions by having these elements around them, making for a more balanced psyche.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

is improving any block or function even possible? how would someone proceed to improve their information channels (their means of receiving and processing information )? i've seen many discussions on this topic on MBTI forums and a few on Socionics forums, but it sounded incredulous


----------



## Figure (Jun 22, 2011)

cyamitide said:


> is improving any block or function even possible? how would someone proceed to improve their information channels (their means of receiving and processing information )? i've seen many discussions on this topic on MBTI forums and a few on Socionics forums, but it sounded incredulous


Agreed. I've seen a lot of this too, and have left it be so as to not sound like a broken record. 

A lot of people seem to see functions/IE's in terms of personality strengths and deficiencies, which isn't really what's being described. You can't, and wouldn't really have a reason to "improve" your informational preferences - there's nothing to "improve." You can become aware when, say, pressure is being put on your Superego block and adjust psychological distance accordingly, or try and open yourself to the possibility that an idea via the Superego block is valid (thereby "improving" receptivity to it) - but I really don't think one's preferences can be changed.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Word Dispenser said:


> The superego block functions can only be improved by getting help and guidance from those who are strong in those functions. I'm sure it's not the only way, but it's certainly the quickest way. Hence, duality.
> 
> I think the issue here is that the superego block functions simply cannot be maintained by the user, but are appreciated by those who can, and they may find it easier to maintain use of these functions by having these elements around them, making for a more balanced psyche.


I think you are mistaking superego for super-id. The purpose of the super-id block and the dual is to relieve someone of the pressure coming from superego by replacing it with super-id, hence the stuff about self-growth and such in the dual article and the emphasis on removing oneself and removing unwelcome aspects in one's life in order to continue that self-growth. In terms of development, superego influence _is holding us back_ because it make us choose to ignore to pursue our actual strengths and capabilities which would obviously be the maintenance and expression of the ego block. We feel the most psychologically satisfied/fulfilled when we can express ourselves fully from ego and people are receptive to it.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

ephemereality said:


> I think you are mistaking superego for super-id. The purpose of the super-id block and the dual is to relieve someone of the pressure coming from superego by replacing it with super-id, hence the stuff about self-growth and such in the dual article and the emphasis on removing oneself and removing unwelcome aspects in one's life in order to continue that self-growth. In terms of development, superego influence _is holding us back_ because it make us choose to ignore to pursue our actual strengths and capabilities which would obviously be the maintenance and expression of the ego block. We feel the most psychologically satisfied/fulfilled when we can express ourselves fully from ego and people are receptive to it.


Ah, interesting. Thanks for pointing that out. You're right, of course, I had mistaken the two.

So, for myself as an example, it'd be unwise to attempt to develop Se and Fi, because then I would be ignoring the functions which truly matter in terms of growth and balance in the psyche?


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Figure said:


> Agreed. I've seen a lot of this too, and have left it be so as to not sound like a broken record.
> 
> A lot of people seem to see functions/IE's in terms of personality strengths and deficiencies, which isn't really what's being described. You can't, and wouldn't really have a reason to "improve" your informational preferences - there's nothing to "improve." You can become aware when, say, pressure is being put on your Superego block and adjust psychological distance accordingly, or try and open yourself to the possibility that an idea via the Superego block is valid (thereby "improving" receptivity to it) - but I really don't think one's preferences can be changed.


For example having weak and undervalued Se & Ti causes me a lot of problems because I tend to ignore this area mostly and it shows up in how I am, how I process and that processing leads to certain actions. When I get criticized for the apparent lack of attention and energy in these areas it fucking hurts, but for the most part I don't really give a damn / do not prefer what I was criticized for and in that moment I become aware of said "fault" in me which irritates and confuses me.

How I process defines my perception which forms my approach and thus my behaviour.

Cognition and behaviour are interconnected. Its one dynamic interconnected system.


----------



## Figure (Jun 22, 2011)

FreeBeer said:


> For example having weak and undervalued Se & Ti causes me a lot of problems because I tend to ignore this area mostly and it shows up in how I am, how I process and that processing leads to certain actions. When I get criticized for the apparent lack of attention and energy in these areas it fucking hurts, but for the most part I don't really give a damn / do not prefer what I was criticized for and in that moment I become aware of said "fault" in me which irritates and confuses me.
> 
> How I process defines my perception which forms my approach and thus my behaviour.
> 
> Cognition and behaviour are interconnected. Its one dynamic interconnected system.


That doesn't mean you're objectively deficient. You're criticized because whatever you're doing isn't channeling into the other peoples' expectations of what you should be doing - and their expectations are that it satisfy Se and Ti - but that doesn't mean what you are doing is deficient or ineffective. You would be surprised to notice how much people value others based on whether they're compensating for these expectations. People judge competence in part on how their info channels are compensated. If you for example do something just as objectively well (with clear parameters of achievement/output) as your Supervisor and the judge is your Supervisor's Dual/your Benefactor, I guarantee from direct experience they will (perhaps unfairly) favor the Supervisor. 

The basic rule and the power of socionics is that people look for and favor input they value. You're correct that behavior can be perceived in certain ways socially via info metabolism, but you're wrong to sell yourself short because of being "deficient" in some channels, and if you believe these less attentive areas can be made to higher preference. If this was possible, your type could change, and it can't.


----------



## Tainted Streetlight (Jun 13, 2011)

cyamitide said:


> is improving any block or function even possible?


Yes.

To answer the OP's question of why we focus on our Super-Ego when it's obviously our strengths that need improving takes a rather long explanation...

It's due to Conscious and Unconscious Elements. Your Super Ego is conscious and weak, but growth in this field cannot possibly improve your Ego functions, because their improvement is the direct undoing of your Ego functions. Your Ego is improved instead by your Super-Id block, which is also weak. However, unlike your Super-Ego, these functions are unconscious, so outside interactions with Duals, your strengths in these functions begin to fade.

@_cyamitide_, I don't think an individual can really provide these for themselves. They tend to overdo and completely misunderstand these functions on their own. However... you are still improving one of your functions if you buffer it by surrounding yourself with people who need your functions. By providing other users with their much needed functions, they will be doing the same to you (assuming non-symmetrical relations), and through reciprocity, your ego functions gain strength. [_Though I would like to compare here the difference between Ego gaining strength and Super-Id improving, and if they are in actuality the same thing_].


"The third row of Model A (functions 5 and 6) is called the Super-id block. The subject will appreciate direct help to the Super-id, and sees tasks related to it as chores best left to others, but also as a source of frequent recreation. *When feeling like there's something missing in his life, the subject will try to use his Super-id functions, but with limited effect, as it often comes off as overkill and is usually poorly developed*. Only in the presence of complementary types can an individual let loose his child-like Super-id without fear of criticism.* But ironically, although these types will maintain a good deal of their Super-id information in the atmosphere, they will at the same time doggedly encourage him to keep using his Ego functions, which in the end is the healthiest thing for him to do anyway.*"

http://www.sociotype.com/socionics/functions/Super-Id/


----------



## HKitty (Oct 11, 2013)

@TaintedStreetlight
I agree, and also agree with some others here as well, but I'm feeling a little too lazy to mention them.
Poorly developed and overkill on Si is something I struggle with lately. I've been staring into a mirror for hours, and I still don't know if I look right, lol.
...........................
I've developed Se and Ti more, but it wasn't something I tried to do intentionally. I did it because I lived with an Se type for a few years and I developed them in response to his abuse. I did it to survive. I don't recommend doing such a thing; but on the other hand I'm more independent and I don't take as much crap (stronger Se, I guess). I don't know if I could have done so on my own. Those were things I would have never resorted to as I formally saw them as deplorable and/or too difficult. I actually enjoy debates/arguments a little more b/c I learned to cut off Fi in favor of Ti. 
.........................................
I guess spending time with your super-ego or conflictor? Like a lot of time with them...who else better to train you than someone who uses those functions. FWIW, I don't think it has changed my type. I still only dualize with ESTjs; I still only feel the most comfortable with them... yet, having stronger Se and Ti _has_ _changed_ me as a person.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

HKitty said:


> @TaintedStreetlight
> I agree, and also agree with some others here as well, but I'm feeling a little too lazy to mention them.
> Poorly developed and overkill on Si is something I struggle with lately. I've been staring into a mirror for hours, and I still don't know if I look right, lol.
> ...........................
> ...


I've lived with my conflictor for many years (she's my grandmother) but instead of trying to improve my superego functions it seems that I fall back on my super-id. I get very aggressive, territorial, pushy etc. around her, mostly because she constantly tries to invade my sense of personal space. Instead of adapting to this it just makes me lash out more through my suggestive, and it's sufficient in order to control her somewhat.

I also feel that now that I am dualizing I rely on my superego even less and I don't seem to express it at all pretty much. It's been replaced by a strengthened super-id.


----------

